# I got Rickroll'd by Family Guy



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2007)

did anyone watch the new episode of Family Guy?That was my 4th time getting rickroll'd.....that day


----------



## SGLP (May 21, 2007)

Don't Dis Andrei Ulmeyda, Bitch


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2007)

^did you get that off the WoW forums?Drysc linked us to that earlier


----------



## Noctrine (May 21, 2007)

Yes, Family Guy Rickroll'd the world, and in an impressive amount of time. The Family Guy writers are truely experts at picking up and using internet phenomenom. Kind of like Southpark.


----------



## SGLP (May 21, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> ^did you get that off the WoW forums?Drysc linked us to that earlier



Yes. So it happened twice to me. Back to back.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (May 21, 2007)

UMMM WTF IS RICKROLL'D ????????


----------



## SGLP (May 21, 2007)

Elitejonin11293 said:


> UMMM WTF IS RICKROLL'D ????????



Don't Dis Andrei Ulmeyda, Bitch


----------



## carnage (May 21, 2007)

The whole family guy episode(season finale i think) was funny as hell. Thank god he got back with lois in the end. it was weird lois having the same kids just with quagmires chins lol.

giggidy giggidy giggidy


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2007)

Lmao. Getting Rickroll'd is becoming a daily thing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2007)

how the hell u get rick rolled, anyway i d/l this a long time ago into my first mp3 player, rick astley has another good song, can't remember the name now, ugh my age is showing more and more

anyway, never let it be said the 80s didn't suck cept for a few pop hits


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 22, 2007)

FUCKING CHRIST, I LOL'D


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2007)

see his other hit was "together forever", this song sounded alot like "never gonna give you up", but it was an 80s hit.  Anyway i had both on my old mp3 player years ago


----------



## punkforjesus (May 22, 2007)

I dislike family guy. Not funny at all.


----------



## Batman (May 22, 2007)

this is an internet phenomenom?


----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2007)

Shame on you,how can you not like Family Guy?


----------



## Supa Swag (May 22, 2007)

Batman said:


> this is an internet phenomenom?




Seriously, this is my first time hearing about this.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 26, 2007)

I hope this never stops being funny XD


----------



## Haruka (May 26, 2007)

Elitejonin11293 said:


> UMMM WTF IS RICKROLL'D ????????



LURK THE FUCK MOAR


----------



## carnage (May 26, 2007)

i got rickroll'd by cmx's mom.I used the fishing pole on her.


----------



## Yakuza (May 26, 2007)

I think I deslocated my shoulder!


----------



## Nuriel (May 26, 2007)

Noctrine said:


> Yes, Family Guy Rickroll'd the world, and in an impressive amount of time. The Family Guy writers are truely experts at picking up and using internet phenomenom. Kind of like Southpark.



lol, I have to say that this whole Rickroll'd thing is so very random.  But, it still makes me laugh.


----------



## Xell (May 26, 2007)

Mudkip said:


> LURK THE FUCK MOAR



Fukken signed.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 26, 2007)

yeah fuck'n lurk moar


----------



## Kaki (May 27, 2007)

How the fuck does a show do that?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 27, 2007)

i never realized rick aisly looked like a 12 year old homo


----------



## Kaki (May 27, 2007)

How the fuck does a show do that?


----------

